# Beach and Marina Shoot



## RCH.Photo (Feb 9, 2010)

Decided to post up a couple of my beach pics from this year after converting them to black and white.  C&C appreciated.  Thanks!

1.






2.





3.


----------



## wescobts (Feb 9, 2010)

I like #3 best, nice reflections


----------



## djrichie28 (Feb 9, 2010)

Agreed.  #3 is very nice to look at.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 10, 2010)

the reflections are very relaxing. great shot.


----------



## luckyss (Feb 28, 2010)

I like the second photo.

Belmar?


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 28, 2010)

I really like #s 2 & 3.

#1 would be better I think if you cropped out a bit more of the sky and made it into a panorama.


----------



## RCH.Photo (Mar 1, 2010)

luckyss said:


> I like the second photo.
> 
> Belmar?




Yup.  The Belmar Marina and the jetty at 18th I believe.


----------



## Allizdog89 (Mar 1, 2010)

Only thing I dont like about #3 is that there are only 2 boats in the dock. I think it would look better with the dock either full or empty. Other than that very nice photos


----------



## The Empress (Mar 2, 2010)

I like 3 the best, nice shots!


----------



## Cosette (Mar 15, 2010)

I like 2 and 3, how the lines draw your attention around and inward. Great shots!


----------



## khallene (Mar 16, 2010)

The reflections in #3 are great.  Great shots.


----------

